# Can You Share Your Best Recipe For Pork Roast and Sauerkraut?



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

What type of roast do you use? What spices/flavorings do you add? Do you prefer a slow oven roast or the crockpot? I always drain my sauerkraut and add a little broth but my mil uses the brine.

I'm thinking I'd like to try a few different recipes and see if they are any better than what I've been doing. I usually cover a pork roast in Kitchen Bouquet and sear it, then add it in the crockpot with drained sauerkraut and some beef broth and a little fennel seed.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Mountain Mick Super Sweet Fresh Sour Kraut feast.

We boil the meats like pork belly, Smoked Speck or Kaiser, bacon hock, etc in a stock just enough to cover these meats now bring to the boil and simmer for 1 hour to 1 Â½ hours now cover with slice drum head cabbage lot of, we also use Vienna Frankfurts but we add these at the end of the meal to heat in the stock . then what we use is bacon lots of fried bacon diced , and crispy, once bacon is cooked we take the bacon out and add cider vinegar 1/2 cup and 1/4 cup sugar and make a syrup with the bacon fat in the fry pan once the sugar is melted pour over the drain freshly cooked cabbage [making sauerkraut] and mix in the crispy bacon bits, now severe this sweet and sour kraut on a pile of cheesy mash potatoes in a very deep serving dish and place the chop up meats pork belly , sausage, bacon hock on top the sauerkraut, now pour the reduced stock over the top and serve with crusty homemade bread and you have a winter feast or a summer supper, 

Hope you like,


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Mountain Mick&#8217;s Pickle Red Cabbage.
Â©Mountain Mick 2004 Mick Blake Baree Queensland.
Here is my take on my mother-in-laws (born in Berlin, Germany in 1926) pickled red cabbage, I have add a lot like less salt, Star anise, chillies & mustard seeds. This makes a sweet red cabbage Pickle that goes well with Roast pork or Duck very nice .well we. I also do my pickles (whole Lebanese cucumbers) in this brine as well now.

1 large red cabbage or 2 med, outer leaves removed and centre core removed
300g salt for first step. 
Brine
1.1l apple cider vinegar
300g raw sugar
25g black peppercorns
1tsp mustard seeds
1tsp caraway seeds
2 star anise 
2 hot chillies, whole (your choice) 
2cm length of ginger, peeled sliced
2 tbsp paprika (red colour and sweetness) 
2g salt

I cut in four (quarters) and shred the red cabbage. Shred thinly as you can
Place a layer of salt in a large non-metal dish; add a layer of the shredded red cabbage followed by salt. Keep going like this until all the cabbage is used up; make sure you finish with a layer of salt. Cover with another dish and set aside to stand for 24 hours this called salting the cabbage...

Now the next day add all spices, sugar, and salt into vinegar. Bring to a boil, boil for 10 minutes then allow too cool completely. You can strain to remove the spices when cold I don&#8217;t I like the bit of spice in my pickled

While your pickle brine is cooling you can wash the red cabbage in a colander and rinse very well under cold running water to remove all excess salt. Pat dry with paper towel now pack into jars. Pour the cold, spiced, vinegar over the top, seal the jar and set aside for three months at least.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

This is my Mountain Mick's Fiery ******* roasted Brisket but works great on pork as well
1 beef brisket, about 8-10 pounds
For Rub:
1/2 cup paprika 
1/4 cup black pepper 
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup Lemon Rind finely grated
3 tablespoons salt
4 tablespoons chili powder 
3 tablespoons garlic powder
2 tablespoons onion powder
1 tablespoon cayenne
1 tablespoon Chinese Five Spice (optional this just take this to another dimension)


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

This is my Mountain Mick's old goat marinate but works great on pork as well

some garlic 4/6 cloves
1/2cup dried or fresh rosemary
1/4cup sweet paprika
1tblspoon dried or fresh mint
1/4cup lemon juice
1cup yogurt
2 chili seeded and finely chopped (optional)
1/2 cup olive oil


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you, Mountain Mick!

I'll be trying several of your ideas. They look yummy.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I drain and rinse the sauerkraut. And replace the liquid with apple cider. I sometimes slice up an apple into the mix, too. 

I also sear the pork - usually ribs, a cut up roast, or chops - in a cast iron pan. Then surround the pork with the kraut. Cover the pan with its cast iron lid. I might simmer it this way on the stove top or put it in a slow oven. IMHO, it is done when the pork falls apart when poked by a fork.

Just before serving, I'll mix up some potato dumpling batter and spoon it in lumps over the kraut/pork. Replace the lid and let the steam cook the dumplings. When the dumplings are done, I will serve.

i really don't use any special seasonings other than salt, pepper and the apple cider.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Cabin Fever said:


> I drain and rinse the sauerkraut. And replace the liquid with apple cider. I sometimes slice up an apple into the mix, too.
> 
> I also sear the pork - usually ribs, a cut up roast, or chops - in a cast iron pan. Then surround the pork with the kraut. Cover the pan with its cast iron lid. I might simmer it this way on the stove top or put it in a slow oven. IMHO, it is done when the pork falls apart when poked by a fork.
> 
> ...


Oh, that sounds so good!

I make mine in the crock pot. Just the pork and sauerkraut, drained with lots of caraway seed and black pepper.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Cabin Fever said:


> I drain and rinse the sauerkraut. And replace the liquid with apple cider. I sometimes slice up an apple into the mix, too.
> 
> I also sear the pork - usually ribs, a cut up roast, or chops - in a cast iron pan. Then surround the pork with the kraut. Cover the pan with its cast iron lid. I might simmer it this way on the stove top or put it in a slow oven. IMHO, it is done when the pork falls apart when poked by a fork.
> 
> ...


Potato dumplings? Sure wouldn't mind that recipe (hint, hint).


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

my3boys said:


> Potato dumplings? Sure wouldn't mind that recipe (hint, hint).


I'm not going to be much help because I have no accurate measurements.

First, I decide how much I'm going to make and figure about 1/2 or so large potato per person.

I use raw potatoes. A lot of recipes call for cooked potatoes, but in my experience its not necessary.

Peel the potatoes and cut up into one inch chunks. Blend - actually liquify - these chunks in a food processor or blender. You may have to add some water to get things going.

Pour the liquified potatoes into a mixing bowl and add an egg for every two large potatoes used. Also add salt and pepper to taste.

Start adding Bisquick to the mixing bowl and mix. Keep adding and mixing until the consistency is "right." I like a thick consistency such that if you take a spoonful of the batter - and turn the spoon upside-down - the batter doesn't fall off. 

Using two large spoons, scoop up the batter, and drop it in lumps over the steaming sauerkraut/pork. When your finished 'dumpling', cover the pot and continue cooking until the dumplings are solid and cooked thru....about 30 minutes.

These will be tough, stick to the ribs, kind of dumplings that you could slice if desired.

Variation: if you don't want to use as much Bisquick and want more potato flavor, substitute dehydrated potato flakes for some of the Bisquick.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Cabin Fever said:


> I'm not going to be much help because I have no accurate measurements.
> 
> First, I decide how much I'm going to make and figure about 1/2 or so large potato per person.
> 
> ...


That sounds wonderful!

Ardie>>>>is adding to the grocery list with pork and sauerkraut!


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

I am getting hungry................


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Cabin Fever said:


> I'm not going to be much help because I have no accurate measurements.
> 
> First, I decide how much I'm going to make and figure about 1/2 or so large potato per person.
> 
> ...


Thanks. That's good enough. I was first taught to cook by my grandmother who was raised in No. Ireland on a farm and never measured anything!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

my3boys said:


> Thanks. That's good enough. I was first taught to cook by my grandmother who was raised in No. Ireland on a farm and never measured anything!


Just a precaution. I usually add the dehydrated potato flakes to thicken the liquified potatoes. Maybe 50% flakes and 50% Bisquick. However, this past weekend I used 100% Bisquick and the dumplings were way to light and fluffy for my liking.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Potato dumplings sound interesting, I'm going to have to try those, thanks CF!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Cabin Fever said:


> I drain and rinse the sauerkraut. And replace the liquid with apple cider. I sometimes slice up an apple into the mix, too.


That sounds so good. I cook up loins with sauerkraut, but have never used apple cider or apple pieces. I was actually planning on making up a pork loin tomorrow, so I'm going to try putting some applesauce in with the kraut. I don't have any fresh apples left, but I do have a lot of canned applesauce from last fall. I wish we had some cider left because that sounds so good.


----------



## honeycat1963 (Dec 1, 2008)

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/Crock-O--Brats I substitue pork ribs or roast for the brats and do not add the apple. Leave in the slow cooker for 8-9 hrs on low. Love coming home and having this made for supper.


----------



## mistable (Mar 10, 2012)

I use country style pork ribs and kielbasa. Sear the ribs in my dutch oven, remove from the pan and add 1 sliced onion sauerkraut (I canned my own last year, so I add the brine) and a couple pinches of caraway seeds, and give it a stir. Nestle the ribs into the kraut and place chunks of kielbasa on top. Cover and bake for an hour. Then I pull it out and add cut potatos and carrots and cook until the vegies are done. :happy:


----------

